# Boiled Shrimp



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 27, 2020)

This just a simple shrimp appetizer but tasted so good thought I would share how I did,  Sorry no pics.   Had 1 lb 21 - 25 count.   Had probably about 2 quarts water and added 1/2 cup crab boil seasoning.  Brought to a boil,  leave cover tilted open a little.  Keeps from boil over.   Added shrimp and turn off heat and cover.  After 10 minutes add frozen corn cover and wait 15 minutes.,  Corn will cool liquid down and not over cook shrimp while sucking up that flavor. Corn could of been hotter but that shrimp was really good.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 27, 2020)

That does sound really good.  Party foul for no pics though.  Lol!

Dave


----------

